# purple passion royal



## royalbeard (Jul 25, 2009)

hi just wondering if any body knows how to make one of these puple passions


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Have a feeling its still a secret.


----------



## royalbeard (Jul 25, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Have a feeling its still a secret.


thought it might be !


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojave x phantom


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Isn't it more likely to be Mojave X Gargoyle (NERD Phantom) given who created it first?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Isn't it more likely to be Mojave X Gargoyle (NERD Phantom) given who created it first?


yep, quite possibly


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Given the similarity to the Mystic Potion, I'd also lean toward Mojave x Phantom.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Isn't it more likely to be Mojave X Gargoyle (NERD Phantom) given who created it first?


Gargoyle is also the super form of Amir's green pastel, and nothing to do with the NERD line of phantom (just to make things more confusing!)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Arrrgh, now I'll have to double-check the source that said Gargoyle = Phantom and thwap them on the head!


----------

